# Clayton, WA 1 ring doe show - 28 August 2011



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is some information! If you would like more information or the entry form - please let me know. We need to have 10 Sr / 10 Jr for 2 years in a row to get Nigies out of AOP - which we REALLY need to have our own sanction!!

It is a fun group and we always have a great time!

Thanks
Allison

The Wildrose Dairy Goat Breeders is co-sponsoring a one day, one ring show at the Clayton Fairgrounds. The Junior and Senior doe shows are separately sanctioned by ADGA, and ADGA rules shall govern. Only animals registered with ADGA, AGS or CGS may be shown.
BASE DATE is Aug 28. Papers can be checked in Sunday morning between 8:30am and 9:45 am, please make substitutions at that time. Stamped copies are allowed for kids registered within the last 30 days.
ENTRY FEES: $5.00 per head per ring. Please make checks payable to Wildrose Dairy Goat Breeders, (WDGB). Mail entries to Sandy Riehle, see above for address. Entries may also be sent via e-mail, we accept paypal with the following e-mail address [email protected]. To use paypal go to http://www.paypal.com.
PENS: No camping and no pens provided.
HEALTH: Health certificates are not required. Obviously ill or contagious animals will be refused. NO abscesses in any stage al-lowed. Any disputes will be settled by a Vet at the owners' expense.
RAFFLE: This year we have some really nice items for our raffle. Tickets this year are 80 for $20 for the miscellaneous items.Donations will be greatfully accepted for the raffle. This raffle enables us to provide awards for the show.
JUDGE: Sue Barker (Canada).
SHOW AWARDS: Rosettes will be given to the Grand and Reserve Grand Champion. Special awards will be given for Best of Breed, and Best in Show.
TIME: Show will begin at 10:00 with the senior doe classes.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I lived in Clayton for a couple of years - loved it there! 

Too bad I can't go


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that sucks - I was really hoping that you would!! I am going to try REALLY REALLY hard to take Delight and TRY for another Leg for her - although she is stale as all get out with a single nursing while I am in MA for Nationals, so we will see - AND Nigerians are AOP - ICK!


----------

